# NDS 4 IOS sur IOS 8.1.2



## Quenjinn (26 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un iPhone 5s sous IOS 8.1.2, et j'aimerai télécharger l'application NDS. J'avais réussi à la télécharger sur mon iPhone 4, sous IOS 7, mais je n'y arrive pas sur mon nouvel iPhone. Je ne sais pas si c'est à cause de la version de l'IOS, ou autres, mais il s'avère que le téléchargement ne marche pas

J'ai essayé de modifier l'heure avant le téléchargement, mais je ne sais pas quelle date exacte il faut entrer, puisqu'elle varie d'un site à l'autre. 

La version de l'application varie aussi selon le site hébergeur, ce qui est assez pénible. 

Je fais donc appel à vous, si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer.

Merci d'avance, 
Cordialement, Quenjinn


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)

Avec Google et nds4ios tu trouveras ce qu'il faut en liens, mais ici c'est pas trop le truc.


----------



## Oyoel (3 Février 2015)

Ce sujet n'est pas autorisé sur les forums, je ferme.


----------

